# New River Trail, VA



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My brother and I just finished riding Bike VA, five days of riding in SW Virginia. We played hooky one day and rode down the New River Trail from Pulaski, VA, to Austinville and back, about a 54 mile round trip. It was the highlight of our Bike VA trip and one of the nicest, most scenic rides we have ever ridden. The entire trail is 57 miles long, so we rode about half of it (the northern part). The trail is mostly crushed gravel and dirt and very flat with maximum grades about 3 percent. It is wide enough to ride 2 abreast most of the way, and it crosses the New River and its tributaries on old train trestles several times and goes through several tunnels. The first five photos were taken in the northern end from Pulaski to the McAdams Trestle over the river.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*New River 2*

These next five shots were taken along the trail between Draper and Foster Falls. The trail is bordered by steep bluffs in many places and goes through some tunnels.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*New River 3*

We had a great ride, despite some difficulties toward the end. We got caught by a rain shower about the 40 mile point. Good thing for the cross tires on our bikes. Then our luck got worse. My brother had a flat, which was no biggie. But then a stick got jammed in the rear derailleur of my bike, bending the rear dropout and destroying the derailleur. That ended the ride for me. I carried my bike 1/2 mile back to the last road crossing and my brother finished riding the last 10 miles so he could get his car and come pick me up.

One of these photos shows the "Shot Tower," which was used in the olden days to make lead shot for shotguns. The trail passes beside it.

I plan to return and ride the trail end-to-end on my touring bike, camping along the way. Previously I have ridden the southern half of the trail, so I have ridden the entire trail now in 3 separate trips, but I would like to ride it all in one trip and camp out along the way.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*The bikes*

Oh yeah, what RBR ride report would be complete without bike shots? I rode my Salsa Casseroll that I normally use for commuting. I installed some 32 mm Ritchey Cross Max tires to make it more trail-worthy. My brother rode his Kona Jake with 35 mm cross tires.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks like a great ride.

Cannot believe the derailleur did not break off before trashing your drop out.
Can that be fixed?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that trail looks the awesome!
that rear mech does not.
i want that green bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting this one.

57 miles one way. Hmmmmmmm........

Sounds like a great one day ride on our fixtes. :thumbsup:

What are the start and finish towns?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My mechanic thinks he can bend the dropout back into shape, but won't know for sure until tomorrow. The derailleur is trashed, but fortunately I have a spare one.

The New River Trail starts in Pulaski, VA, on the north end. It forks near the south end, with ends in Galax and Fries, VA. There are more places to stay, eat and shop in Galax and Pulaski, but Fries has its charms. There are places to camp on trail about 2 miles outside Galax, 5 miles from Fries, and at Foster Falls State Park near the halfway point. There are probably some small inns, B&Bs in small towns near the trail, but I can't recommend any.

A single speed or fixie would be great on the NRT because it is so flat. I hardly shifted at all and we cruised about 14-15 mph almost the entire way. I personally wouldn't ride it with tires smaller than 28 mm, and 32s would be better along with a little bit of tread -- mainly in case it rains. We saw people riding mountain bikes, cruisers and road bikes on the trail. A mountain bike is great but you really don't need a suspension.

Here are a few more shots of the New River Valley from Bike VA.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Beautiful. makes me miss living the east just a lilttle


----------



## PalmettoRider (Jul 1, 2011)

*Beautiful Trail*

Great photos! Reminds me a lot of the Greenbrier River trail in SE West Virginia. If you get a chance, it's 80 miles one way from Cass to Marlinton. Great ride!


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was on BV, but stayed on the pavement. I'm going to have to come back some time, and ride the trail on my cross bike. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## esXso (Jan 29, 2010)

That house with the willow tree is probably destroyed by floods every few years. Other than that and sticks on the trail it looks like paradise.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

A friend and I rode from Pulaski to Fries for lunch, then on to Galax and back to Pulaski in one day a couple years ago. I think it was around 115 miles or so. 
We're headed back up that way in a couple weeks for another hammock camping adventure ride. Can't wait, it is a beautiful place to ride!
c


----------



## dditty (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazing scenery! Beautiful shots. Don't know about that VA humidity, though.


----------



## BXR4T (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! It makes me miss Virginia so bad!


----------

